# RAAF Air Pageant 2010!



## Heinz (Dec 26, 2009)

AIR PAGEANT 2010

The RAAF Museum’s biennial Air Pageant is on again!

Where: RAAF Museum Point Cook
When: 28 February 2010 - Gates open at 9:00am

Flying commences at 1:00pm

Aircraft will include:
Mustangs
Kittyhawk
Sabre
Winjeel
Tiger Moths
DC3s
Vampire
Sea Fury
Wirraway
Boomerang
Spitfire
and many more.....

Food Outlets, Souvenirs Ground Displays

If you require further information about the event, access and parking please contact us.

I'll definately be there again, its a fantastic event. It doesn't say the Hudson in the list there but I suspect that it will arrive.

Biggest news is that the Sabre will be down which will be very awesome to see fly!

Cheers.


----------



## Heinz (Dec 28, 2009)

Here's the thread for the 2008 Pageant

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/warbird-displays/raaf-air-pageant-12039.html


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 28, 2009)

Sweet! looking forward to the pics mate 8) There will be pics right?


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 28, 2009)

109ROAMING said:


> Sweet! looking forward to the pics mate 8) There will be pics right?



Oh I'm sure there will be lots of COOL pics...


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 29, 2009)

Sweet!!


----------



## Heinz (Dec 29, 2009)

Yup that's the plan lots of photos. Will be taking 2 cameras like last time except I'll be armed with the mighty new Pentax K200D which has just got itself a nice new big lense. Hopefully means some decent in flight shots too!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 29, 2009)

Dam, I am so jealous!


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 29, 2009)

There is an Airshow in Reading PA this year, Njaco will start a thread with more info... 

But a bunch of us are trying to make arrangements to meet up  

I can't wait for pics!


----------



## Heinz (Feb 28, 2010)

G'day fellas. Haven't been around the past few days due to life taking precedent and it will probably remain like this for the rest of the year. I did however get to the Pageant this year and it was really good. The Sea Fury was a no show and only 1 DC3 arrived. Still the weather held off was over cast but cleared to a sunny but windy afternoon. As a result the replica Sopwith Pup didn't fly. 

Anyway heres a few shots to get this thread started. I'll throw some shots when I can.

Cheers.


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 28, 2010)

Awesome Alex!! Look forward to seeing more shots


----------



## Heinz (Apr 16, 2010)

Long time no speak fellas, here is a few more. Another Airshow tomorrow Tyabb, my local airport is having its show. 

Tyabb Airshow 

Main attractions will be the P 51 and P 40 and Wirraway.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 17, 2010)

G'day Alex, hope all is well mate!  Nice shots, looking forwrd to seeing your Tyabb pics !


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 17, 2010)

Great shots there Alex!!!


----------



## Heinz (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks Andy, I'm well thanks mate and yourself?

Appreciate that Paul!

Heres a few more.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 18, 2010)

All good here too mate, thanks for the pics!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 18, 2010)

Nice stuff!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 18, 2010)

Very nice pictures Heinz.


Wheels


----------



## Pong (Apr 19, 2010)

Dang, and I thought it was going to be a P-40B or C. Though that shark mouth P-51D looked awesome, as well as that Vampire.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 19, 2010)

'bout time you dropped in Alex!

Great pics man!


----------



## Heinz (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks guys, yeah this was the first airshow using the Pentax + the telephoto lens which meant I could manage some decent high res shots. 

More to come.l


----------



## 109ROAMING (Apr 20, 2010)

Noice shots there mate ! Look forward to more 8)


----------



## Heinz (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks mate! 

Here's some more. Man I love the new lens!!!! 

Oh and as you can see the camera never lies in regards to the last picture!


Cheers.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 21, 2010)

Fantastic shots Alex! Love the Sabre


----------



## A4K (Apr 21, 2010)

With Andy! Thanks for posting mate!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2010)

Great shots!


----------



## Heinz (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks guys! 

Yeah the Sabre was pretty cool Andy. I saw it up close when it was being worked on at Temora in 2007 and the Pageant was the first I've seen it fly. 

Here are a few more. The South Australian based Boomerang and Temora based Hudson. When I got to the Pageant I for some reason thought repainted the Temora Boomerang knowing full well the second Boomerang in South Australia was flying!


----------



## r2800doublewasp (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool! Nice shots


----------



## A4K (Apr 22, 2010)

Copy that! Great shots of two great looking aircraft!


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 22, 2010)

Excellent! Ya gotta love that Hudson!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 22, 2010)

Don't know how I missed this! Great shots Alex, and great to see the Hudson airborne. Do you happen to know if that Ryan monoplane is the one exported from th UK some years back? If so, I've re-fuelled and marshalled that at the airshows I used to work at.


----------



## badbear (Apr 22, 2010)

Like the wirraway and like the venom superb pics.BB


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 22, 2010)

Great shots! Good to see a flying Hudson as well...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 23, 2010)

Top stuff Alex! will I see you in Melb in June?


----------



## Heinz (Apr 23, 2010)

Hopefully Wayne thats the plan mate!


----------



## Heinz (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks for your comments guys, much appreciated! Yes the Hudson is a great aircraft, only flying in the world. It is operated by the Temora aviation museum. 

Terry could well be the case with the Ryan, its based locally so I'll try and find out. Sounds pretty cool being up close with those old birds mate! 

Heres a few more...


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 25, 2010)

Good ones Alex!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 27, 2010)

8)


----------



## A4K (Apr 27, 2010)

Great shots again Alex!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 27, 2010)

Good shots Alex!


----------

